# Just because! Sleeping cats thread!



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I LOVE how cats sleep! I get envious at times!
So here's Biscuit, one of the dumpees I rescued from work!
He's a long haired Manx, with a Huge Purr-sonality!
Free free to add your favorites!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

He's precious!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Biscuit is a sweetie. Here are 2 of my favourites of the girls


----------



## Poison (Oct 27, 2015)

God, I love how cats can sleep too! 

Here is how Diesel sleeps most of the time:




:lol:


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

I never get bored of taking Snowy's pictures when he is sleeping coz he always sleeps in the cutest and weirdest postions :lol:
Here are a few of my favorites:









Hugging his favorite toy in his bed...









At one of his favorite spot beneath the cat tree...









Beneath my mom's dressing table in her room...


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I love this thread!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh this is a great thread


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Zelly (Nov 17, 2015)

I surprisingly don't have that many pictures of sleeping cats. Here is one I took shortly after we got Zelly - and I figured she was getting comfortable with us (please excuse the messy bed)


----------



## Emmsley (Nov 16, 2015)

*Pippin & Pixel*

All these photos are so sweet. We have so many sleeping photos of our little ones - All the 'awake' ones come out blurry as they are always on the move. Here's two of my favourites of Pippin and Pixel when we first got them.


----------



## Mckklin (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh the glory of a sleeping cat.


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Cuddles. She went missing some years ago  She used to sleep on her back often so she did often look silly.









Tux and Tuffy, both often sleeps together when Tux is not on my bed.









Stripes also slept funny. Sadly he passed away a few months ago just short of his first birthday.


----------



## dcairns (Apr 23, 2007)

Camey somehow finds this relaxing


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Awe, I love sweet sleepy kitties, so innocent looking... So deceitful lol.

This is my Sully ( white and gray) with Peach (torti) sleeping together for the first time <3


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

My two don't sleep together very often, but I like to snap a picture when they do - it's the most relaxing sight on earth.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Neither of my girls ever slept on their backs like that. They were usually curled up in their beds. 

Margaux: 










Celia likes to sleep curled up too, whether in a bed or not:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Spirite, 
Margaux was a Beautiful Girl! Gorgeous colors! I know she's waiting patiently for you at The Bridge...♡♡
Miss Celia's markings, and coloring, are Gorgeous as well!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh some lovely photos here


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Awww my heart is melting from the cuteness!

Amelia, as usual your bow is stunning!!


----------



## RatAndMop (May 10, 2011)

Cool Thread...Ratty and Mop!!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

I was going through some pictures from May/June when I spotted these gems.

Who needs a fancy cat bed when you can use the guinea pig cage instead? 



















(note: these were both taken during cleaning time, so worry not: the pigs weren't in there with them)


----------



## CatCatCatCat (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I love seeing everyone's kitties so happily snoozing away!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Who knows why she sleeps like this! Hehe!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

evince said:


> Who knows why she sleeps like this! Hehe!


 Because she feels safe.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

My two sleep very differently:





But for the most part, they sleep stretched out only when it's warm or in the sun. If it's cold, they're snuggled with each other or curled up on their bed, or both. I'm considering getting a nice wool cat cave as their Christmas gift.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Here is MY long-haired Manx Mr. Spot settling down, stretching, then passing out: 
















He also falls asleep like this all the time:








...so cute!


----------



## CatCatCatCat (Sep 6, 2015)

evince said:


> Who knows why she sleeps like this! Hehe!


sometimes i kiss my cats belly when he sleeps like that lol


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Tranquilityy Blue, Mr. Spot is gorgeous. What a face.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Mr. Spot IS gorgeous indeed! <3 

Hehe sometimes I'm tempted to touch her belly but mostly I wake her and she swipes, so I just take lotttsssaaaa photos


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you so much Greenport and Evince! Mr. Spot wanted to let you know that he appreciates your compliments and won't let it go to his head  it might be a little too late for that though. Friends and I call him 'the George Clooney of cats' sometimes!


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

I have so many pictures of Caspian sleeping. He's so adorable sleeping it almost makes me forget how ornery he is when he is awake.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Eeeeee! That second pic... :luv


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh the second pic, it's very cute, but man alive, that first pic of Caspian is a hoot!


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

I miss the days when he was that tiny.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Had to share this of Kiki. Not sure why the leg is up and resting against the table


----------

